

Google Nexus One Hands On (with Video) - marcamillion
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/02/exclusive-google-nexus-one-hands-on-video-and-first-impressio/

======
nicpottier
Why in the world do they focus so much on the software? It's android 2.1, yes
we know what 95% of it looks like. It is the hardware that is new, give us
some impressions of that already.

God I hate the craptastic coverage that passes as reporting on Engadget and
Gizmodo.

